# Speed Painting Layne Staley



## frogman81 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey, just thought any other fans of Alice in Chains or Layne in particular might enjoy this vid/painting I made last week. I was fun to do, been thinking about it for awhile.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2013)

Great video and work!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 27, 2013)

the shading is just perfect! great job!


----------



## frogman81 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bevo (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Apr 10, 2013)

Really nice !!!


----------

